# Crappie Fishing Sandusky Bay



## Model12 (Feb 17, 2011)

I want to give Sandusky Bay a shot at crappie fishing this spring. 
I have no experience on the bay and would appreciate any advise from those 
that have fished the bay.
How would you rate the bay for crappies ?
I will be using a Sea Nymph 14R w/ 9.9 and would appreciate the location of a public launch ramp and a good tackle shop.

Can't wait to get out there......................

Thanks


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Model12.. You may want to PM JimG... an OGF Member that is his area ..He fishes Sandusky Bay all the time ..Very knowledgeable on the Bay...JIM....CL....:F


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Might want to try this also in the NW Ohio fishing forum. Prob. lots of locals doing it there.


----------



## Model12 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion C.J. 
Sandusky Bay has been a place that I have wanted to check out for a long time.


----------



## Model12 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the contact Crappie Lover.
I just wanted to make a contact help me get pointed in the right direction.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

I have fished there and Ki my whole life. But only for perch walleye and bass. not much of a crappie fisher. I did catch a lot of white crappie back by TGIF but not many black. Sorry I could not be of much help.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Model12 said:


> Thanks for the contact Crappie Lover.
> I just wanted to make a contact help me get pointed in the right direction.


Like I said shoot JimG a Pm he Crappie Fishes the bay a lot..JIM....CL.....


----------

